# FSB 800 vs 1066



## Kabrio (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi

As I'm not very strong on PC stuff, please explain me one thing. For example if I would buy an Intel DDR2 supported motherboard, the maximum FSB there is only 800. Well, Q6600 runs @ 1066, DDR2 can run @ 1066 and if the motherboard can only run @ 800 mhz that means the whole systems runs slower than it possibly could? I've understand that it's better when everything is running at the same speed (here 1066). Or have I misunderstood something? If FSB is 800 and other parts 1066 doesn't this mean the motherboard is bottlenecking the performance?

Thanks.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

I would not call it bottlenecking. Its just running a 800mhz fsb, which
is respectible. In order to run 1066mhz fsb your cpu has to support it
as well as the motherboard.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Well to start off I wouldn't buy a motherboard that only has a max FSB of 800, there is a good chance it would not support a quad 1066 FSB anyway.

You always make sure you match your motherboard FSB with that of your CPU. DDR2 800 has more than enough bandwidth to supply a 1066 FSB

For example some of the core 2 duo CPU's have a FSB of 1333MHz, you have to have a motherboard with 1333MHz FSB to run that CPU. That is so the motherboard and CPU can talk at the same speed. These boards can also usually support up to 1066MHZ DDR2 but DDR2 800 still has enough bandwidth to keep up.

If you insert a CPU with a 800FSB the motherboard will scale down accordingly as long as that CPU is supported.


----------



## Kabrio (Nov 15, 2007)

Thank you guys for your answers.

So are you telling me when I go with Q6600, and an Asus P5E or P5K - DDR2 1066 Dominator is overkill? Would it be just fine to go with regular DDR2 800 sticks? Man, this stuff is complicated, but I''m getting there! :grin:

Can you tell me the bottom line differences between Asus P5E and P5K? The ASUS Super Memspeed Technology? I know that P5E uses X38 and P5k P35 chipset.

The X38 and P35 are highly valued chipsets, but what do you think of 975X?

Again, thank you very much for answering.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Yes there would be a bit of overkill there and it really comes down to personal preference. I use 1066 dominator only cause I got it at a good price, I run it at 800mhz but i tightened the timming and i also overclock my cpu at times so the 1066 helps a bit there. Generally speaking you should be fine with DDR2 800. Just look for a latency of 4. Something like this is good value I think

*CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory - Retail*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145034

If I had the choice and was going to buy now i think the P35 is a good chipset, the X38 may improve in the future with some bios refinements but it really didn't deliver the performance boost over the P35 that was expected in the everyday.

The 975X is still a good chipset but i would get a P35 if i had a choice


----------



## Kabrio (Nov 15, 2007)

Thank you blackduck30.

Well, if it's smart to buy DDR2 800, I think then I'll go with an Intel motherboard. My experiences with Intel boards are very good. I'm no overclocker, I just need a stable and fast machine.

What do you think of this setup:
Intel® Desktop Board DP35DP
Core 2 Quad Q6600
2 x CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) / total 4GB

I think it's smart to buy 4 GB of memory. Though I use 32 bit windows XP home and I know it only recognizes 3,5GB, but still better than 2 GB 
Why XP 32bit? Just because I mainly use Adobe products and they run at 32-bit. I know that there are people who say that CS3 runs smoothly on 64-bit, but there are also who are having nothing but trouble.
Does this affect the system in any way that there is RAM overload? Or is it just that I can't use that 0.5GB of memory? Will the system run nicely with this RAM overload?

I'll put my other components here as well, so you'll get the entire picture:
Scythe Ninja Plus CPU Cooler or Zalman 9500
256MB Club3D X1950Pro PASSIVE
HDD 500GB WD SATA II 16M RE2
DVDRW Lite. 20A1L LS SATA
Arctic Silentium T2 ECO 80
9 in 1+ID Cardreader 3,5"


Can you please briefly explain what is DDR2 timming and latency of 4? Probably a stupid question, but still ... :smile:

I very much appreciate your help!


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

well your memory is generally listed with 4 numbers to represent timing in general. It is listed as something like 4-4-4-12, the lower the value the better ( or tighter ) the timings are so the above will be faster than 5-5-5-15.
The most widely talked about timing is the CAS ( tCL) it controls the amount of time in cycles between sending a reading command and the time to act on it. From the beginning of the CAS to the end of the CAS is how latency is measured. The CAS value is said to have the biggest impact on ram performance and is always listed first in the 4 digit series. Generally the CAS value is listed on the sales site so you might see DDR2 800 CL4 or you might see *4*-4-4-12.
The other figure control different timings but if you are interested to find out more just do a google on ram timings.

Also have a look at this drive as opposed to the 16mb cach one you listed

* Seagate Barracuda 7200.11 ST3500320AS 500GB 7200 RPM 32MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM $125*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148288


----------



## Kabrio (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks for clearing things up. I'll definitely read more about that.

In my last post I asked about 4GB of ram on a 32-bit OS. Can you please tell me something about that?

Thanks.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

You shouldn't have any drama with having 4 sticks of ram ( 4G ). As you know there are limits to how much a 32 bit OS will recognize and the excess will just not be used.
I would just install 2X1G sticks at first and use that to install your OS and then once that is done install the other 2G. I have heard of some motherboards being picky and if your board happens to be one of those installing 2G then another 2G later sometimes helps. The problem can sometimes come down to the board only liking certain types of ram when 4 sticks are used


----------



## Kabrio (Nov 15, 2007)

blackduck30, thank you very much for your help.

Now I think I have my parts together and I'll order my new PC in a few days time.

Respect ray:


----------

